
What kernel hackers look like - Kernel Summit 2007 group photo - nickb
http://lwn.net/Articles/248891/
======
breck
Where can I find the swimsuit edition?

~~~
portLAN
<http://lwn.net/Articles/66665/>

<http://lwn.net/Articles/66666/>

Are all those sixes a coincidence?

And the finale, "666" + "69" = CrAzY delicious!

<http://lwn.net/Articles/66669/>

~~~
breck
Too funny. Maybe I should heed the saying be careful what you wish for.

